# 17 yr. break



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Last night I joined the forums and posted on the introduce myself thread. I was told to take a few pictures of the layout by tjcruiser and post them here. so here they are. Well first a little background. My parents moved a few years back to downsize. They stored most everything in storage. About a year ago my dad asked if they could store the train table in my garage and of course I said yes. And when he said the train table he meant just the table. So i saw something on TV the other night and got me thinking about the train table sitting in the garage. Went to the hobby store yesterday just to look at what they had, because once again he only stored the train table at my house (no legs for the table, no engines, no cars, no building) and they live about 3 hours away. So all that said I have to wait either for them to come visit their grandson or until we go visit them. If i decide I can't wait I will have to go spend a few hundred to get started again. 

@haphall - Yes 17 years is to long of a break

@gunrunnerjohn - since I don't have the legs for the table I can make it any height i want just so he can see over the table. and make larger legs as he grows. 

ok enough rambling here are the pictures


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Magic!

I too have recently just started again since I was 17 - mmm 50 -17 = 33 year break

I am building a 4' x 4' ho layout to start - I will post some pictures soon!

Aaron in MN


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Magicwiz,

Thanks for the pics. Could be the start of something fun!

Before you invest too much time in that layout board, do you know what type of track rail you have? Brass? Steel? Nickel silver? The first two will tarnish/oxidize easily, and you'll be forced to clean your track frequently. Nickel silver, on the other hand, doesn't tarnish much, and is the common standard for most HO layouts today.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not really sure what kind of track it is, but that is probably one of the first things I will look at when I finish getting the garage cleaned out so I have some room to set it up. After reading this forum for the last 2 days I have decided that I don't want to spend all my time cleaning the track, and will replace it if it is not the good stuff. It should be pretty east to do since the cork is already laid out and all the wiring is done. I should be able to pull the track right up and replace it with the same length of Nickle Silver. And if anyone here knows if they made Nickle Silver track 18 years ago that would be a huge help in figuring out what kind it is or isn't.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was able to buy NS track back in the seventies so you may be ok there. Take some very fine sand paper  and polish some of the track. If it's a golden color it'd brass. If it's shiny like steel would be then it's probably nickel silver. Either way you have a great setup to start out with. Plenty of room for buildings and scenery with even some mountains and tunnels if you want them.
For what you'll have to spend to get going with this layout I think the trip to Mom and Dads will be cheaper and you get to visut for awhile too. maybe even a fresh baked pie or cake or something.
I'd go get the trains from your Dad if it were me. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Use a ScotchBrite pad or a "BriteBoy" track cleaning pad instead of sandpaper. I strongly suggest staying away from sandpaper when it comes to cleaning track.

Brass rails look like brass or tarnished gold in color ... easy to identify.

Steel rails and nickel silver rails look similar. Do any of you guys know how to distinguish them ???

TJ


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

TJ

I have read on other threads threads here that sandpaper would not be good. I know back in the day we used to use an eraser, so if I can't find any scotch-bright pads laying around the house I was wondering if you knew if the eraser would work not for a thorough cleaning but just to inspect the track and see what I had. And yes if anyone out there know how to tell the difference between steel and Nickle-silver that would be greatly appreciated, because I have a feeling that it is going to be shiny when I clean it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, an eraser would take an eternity for any reasonable amount of track!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd say that if it's shiny silver that it's nickle silver track. Did they make steel track in HO? Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A "Bright Boy" track cleaner looks a lot like an eraser, but I suspect it's slightly more abrasive ...

Here's a picture of one, though the $10 price is about twice as high as you would pay at any train show.

http://www.amazon.com/Walthers-Accessories-Bright-Abrasive-Cleaner/dp/B000EXGNT0

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

ugh.... double posted


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

yes gunrunnerjohn i do think it would take a long time. but to do just a little to find out about the type of track is all I was thinking.


Thanks TJ for the info on the bright boy not sure how soon I will find a train show in my area tho.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Majic! I use a track erasor on my tracks and it really doesn't take as long as it seems it would. I also bought one that is mounted on what looks like a 3 ft. gun cleaning rod for the hard to reach places. Track erasors are still very common. Brightboy is but one of several on the market. They also sell track cleaning fluid along with track cleaning cars. TJ is right. 

It's not a very good idea to use sandpaper to clean track. Simply because not only will it make scratches in the track, but tiny particles of sand and track shavings will be left behind, even if you rub the tracks afterwards, some of the particles will still be there. This is why after sanding a table for varnishing, even after vaccuming, furniture finishers use tack cloths just before varnishing. On a track, these same particles could eventually work their way into your engines and could go on to causing all kinds of needless problems. 

Steel track has a kind of dull finish to it, plus in high humidity areas of the country, it sometimes has a tendency to rust. Brass track when not cleaned or polished will have somewhat of a greenish tint to it. When polished though, it sure does look pretty. Nickel silver is very bright and shinny. 

Routerman


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Magicwiz, welcome to the forum and that is one sweet setup your storing for your dad. Thje whole track thing is up to you and what condition the current track is in. I'm sure your Dad took great care with connections and track care(just from the photos it looks good). You can find gobs of Nickle/silver on Ebay but just make sure you ask specifically if thats what it is...some Scheisters aren't too forthcoming with info! The guys have great suggestions(except sandpaper..ouch) Brite Boys can be found on Ebay,Walthers,Trainworld,Factory Direct trains..etc websites and if you are that far away from a LHS then that could be a cheaper way to get product(figure gas,extra shopping for the wife and don't forget snacks for the kids). Do make sure you wipe your track with a soft cloth or paper toweling as grit will gum up your wheels for engines and rolling stock. Well good luck and your Dad has given you a great start especially after 17yrs of waiting fort a chance at this great Table!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Question?*

Hey Magic/Tommy...Does your Dad still have the engines and rolling stock for the table....just wondering?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I made a mistake when I said to clean your track with sandpaper. Obviously that isn't a great idea. However I use emery paper which is super fine and it does a great job on my track. It's cheap too. Pete


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes he does still have the engines and rolling stock, controllers, a few building and lots of other stuff. Most of it is mine I believe from birthdays and Christmas's and such. He also has quite a bit of engines and rolling stock from when he was a kid from back in the 50's and 60's hopefully I can get my hands on some of that as well.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Tommy, does your Dad know what you are up too with the Table and such. If he visits see if he can bring some engines and rolling stock....I"ll bet he gets the juices flowing...What a great Father/son project(and Grandson):laugh: Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## magicwiz2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mac,
No he does not know yet what I am up to. At least I font think so. I have hinted at it a couple of times. And I think you are correct once I tell him to bring the locomotives and rollin stock he wi get back into it. And we will have a grand ole time with it,


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome, Magicwiz.


----------



## aquist (Jun 27, 2011)

i have also had a long break, about 17 years, as it happens my model trains are still in storage in Shelbina Missouri and i live in Hot Springs Arkansas, there is a part of the house where i could have a small layout. and i have a 4X4 board with cork laid out in an oval. Now how can i get the trains here? i am caregiver for two women, sick wife and elderly mother. so its a real problem to leave to go get the trains. any ideas? ps there was a group of buildings on ebay for cheap. they are used and a little dirty, but they would clean up for an urban layout, I am originall from Chicago so I am tempted.


----------



## aquist (Jun 27, 2011)

Rattle rattle rattle, i have Am track, New Haven, Baltimore and Ohio and some odds and ends for passenger trains, and I have a Rivarossi US Army Hospital train with a serial number of 00002, the rest is all freight and steam locomotives, Allen in Arkansas


----------



## aquist (Jun 27, 2011)

How did I get started??? i went to a train show and bought some cabooses, i still have them....i am so goy I thought a Kibbutz was the last car on a freight train.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Aquist you need to get somebody to do your caregiving for a few days and go get your stuff in Mo. Either that or send a friend to get the stuff for you. I help manage a storage place and it is amazing how many people end up losing their old family stuff because the rent isn't paid or they just die and nobody knows the stuff exists. The weather takes it's toll on things like electronics and pictures to the point that these items become useless.
Find a way to get your things and bring them home. It will save you the storage too. Pete


----------

